# The simple plainness of the ordinances



## MW (May 1, 2013)

From Thomas Manton, Works, 3:224.

The ordinances are weak to appearance; there is nothing but plain words, plain bread and wine in one ordinance, and only water in another. The simple plainness of the ordinances is an obstacle to men’s believing; they would fain bring in pomp, but that will mar all. When there were wooden chalices, there were golden priests. God would have his ordinances like himself, simple and full of virtue. The tabernacle was all gold within, but covered with badgers’ skins without. This stumbleth the world at first dash; they will not look for gold where they see nothing but badgers’ skins: 2 Kings 5:12, “Are not Abana and Pharpar, rivers of Damascus, better than all the waters of Israel?” What! no greater thing to be done for my health? I might have done thus at home. So some are apt to say, We had better read at home, than wait upon such plain preaching; but remember, it is God’s ordinance, and that puts a value upon it.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (May 1, 2013)

I like that, Matthew. It reminds me of something OPC Pastor Brad Hertzog (Reformation Presbyterian Church, Queens, NY) said, "Simplicity keeps us from distraction, and that's true in our worship as well." – sermon 8/7/11


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (May 1, 2013)

Thank you, Rev. Winzer. The Creator and Redeemer of our souls knows what it best for them--His appointments are what we need.


----------



## KMK (May 1, 2013)

Great use of the Temple as an illustration.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 1, 2013)

Amen


----------



## Alexander Whyte (May 1, 2013)

Yes, keep it simple.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 1, 2013)

This stuff ain't rocket science folks.


----------



## Cymro (May 2, 2013)

There is a attractive beauty in the simplicity of Gospel worship and its
ordinances. Our forefathers realised it, and so rejected stained glass 
windows, and did not replicate the ornateness of the established church
and cathedrals. Their buildings were plain and humble, and the concentration
was more upon the kingdom of God within soul of the believer. They strove to
erect lively stones into the noble edifice that was the habitation of the Spirit.
I don't know if any one else has a similar experience to mine, but I derive
more blessing from the ordinance of Baptism than the Lord's supper. Which is
strange after being so long on the King's Highway. I witnessed at one time 13 
fathers holding 13 babes in arms, and the Minister moving along the line 
administering the sign and seal, with an old white headed Elder following holding
a small bowl of water and a towel. The knowledge that such a simple action
conveyed the great truth of God's promise, moved me to tears. 
The ordinariness and homeliness of the elements are powerful symbols of the truth
they communicate.
"The statutes of the Lord are right
and do rejoice the heart;
The Lords command is pure, and doth
light to the eyes impart."


----------

